# طلب شرح - مكافحة الحريق بالفوم



## hooka (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

خلال بحثي عن الفوم فالمنتدي لم اتوصل الي اي موضوع عنه 

فبرجاء شرح ولو مبسط لمكونات النظام و حساباته 

وان امكن الاجابة علي السؤال التاني هل من الممكن التداخل بين الفوم سيستم والرشاشات المائية بحيث ان الاتنين يشتغلوا مع بعض ؟؟؟؟ او ان طلمبه الحريق الخاصة بالرشاشات تعطي مياه للفوم ؟؟؟؟

اعذورني لو الاسئلة غبية - عشان انا فعلاً مش فاهم !!!!!!!!!

المبني عبارة عن aircraft hanger L * w = 110 * 25 METER
مطلوب للمبني 6 فوم جنيريتور للمساحة ديه و متغطية جزئياً بالرشاشات 
درجة خطورة المبني هي ORD. GR.1


----------



## hooka (20 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t347301.html


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

عليك بالكود الخليجي به شرح مختصر للموضوع
و

nfpa16
و
NFPA11&[email protected]@[email protected]@418


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

NFPA 16 - 2006.rar download - 2shared


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

4-3.pdf download - 2shared

الكود الخليجي
باب المكافحة بالرغوة
المهابط بعد صفحة 84


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t234712.html


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الملف لفايكنج
http://www.vikinggroupinc.com/techarticles/foamsystems.pdf


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

هنا موضوع منوموقع الامن والسلامة يتطلب تسجيلكم في الموقع
طريقة حساب وتصميم تانك الفوم لمندسي انظمة الحريق والسلامة Firefighting Foam Updates


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

ومن كيدي
http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=foam+system+calculation&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CD8QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kidde-fire.com%2Futcfs%2Fws-465%2FAssets%2FFoam%2520Fire%2520Fighting%2520Guide.pdf&ei=lWSsUNmHGcnPsgbU1oHABw&usg=AFQjCNE5Q-3ZBeKk4vMHpqsMqyFPVkM59w


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا قايد للحريق
انظر الدرس 6
صفحة 103 وبعدها
http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPortalWEB/ShowProperty/BEA%20Repository/Rules&Guides/Current/141_FireFightingSystems/Pub141_FireFighting


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.fireflex.com/BROCHURES/FireFlex_ICAF_ENG.pdf


----------



## aati badri (21 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.wormald.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/155451/Wormald_FoamBrochure.pdf

صفحات بسيطة بمعلومات بسيطة
واخشى ان اكون قد زحمتك والاعضاء بمعلومات زائدة لانفع فيها


----------



## nofal (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (21 نوفمبر 2012)

الشكر الجزيل الغير منقطع
بالنيابة عن الزملاء
أقول أسم على مسمى
شكراً ياأستاذ عبد المعطي​


aati badri قال:


> http://www.wormald.com.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/155451/Wormald_FoamBrochure.pdf
> 
> صفحات بسيطة بمعلومات بسيطة
> واخشى ان اكون قد زحمتك والاعضاء بمعلومات زائدة لانفع فيها


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا بشمهندس عبدالعاطي


----------



## aati badri (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا احباب


----------



## hooka (27 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة جاري المذاكرة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

